# Comodo vs. Kerio



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

which is better to use?

which is lightest on system resources?


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Comodo Firewall Pro 2.4

Also, Comodo is releasing Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0 soon!!!!


----------



## clint7 (Jun 26, 2006)

Online Armor is actually the Best.


----------

